# Submersive HP Vs Capitvator S



## Began (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi All,

I actually decided on Submersive HP, unfortunately the universal voltage HP are still not available.

However Capitvator S uninversal voltage model will be out in couple of weeks time.

If I switch to Capitvator S will there be much sonic different?

Seal room size 18 x 12 x 10'.

Thanks
Began


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Began said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I actually decided on Submersive HP, unfortunately the universal voltage HP are still not available.
> 
> ...


Certainly they are different subs. Both are excellent quality and worth of ownership.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Both are great subs. Having listened to each, I preferred the SubMersive, but only slightly.

Honestly, it's so close I would go for the one that is least expensive. Also, there is talk of a dual driver Captivator, the S2.


----------



## DrFunk (Jan 28, 2011)

No, there is not talk of the S2. It has actually been made and has a price. IT LIVES.

http:// jtrspeakers . websitetoolbox . com / post / 2012-Captivator-S2-5688940

It is $3000.


----------



## Began (Oct 3, 2011)

DrFunk said:


> No, there is not talk of the S2. It has actually been made and has a price. IT LIVES.
> 
> http:// jtrspeakers . websitetoolbox . com / post / 2012-Captivator-S2-5688940
> 
> It is $3000.


Hi,

Thanks I don't think I can wait for the S2. It will only be available for the international in another year or 2.

So if Submersive universal voltage can be available soon than I will just get dual Submersive.

Thanks for all the infro and advise.

Cheers
Began


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

DrFunk said:


> No, there is not talk of the S2. It has actually been made and has a price. IT LIVES.
> 
> http:// jtrspeakers . websitetoolbox . com / post / 2012-Captivator-S2-5688940
> 
> It is $3000.



I've seen that link. The S2 isn't listed in the Products section and I haven't heard of any being sold. Jeff hasn't posted pictures, either.

Have any been released into the wild, yet? I would love to hear one or two of these.


----------



## DrFunk (Jan 28, 2011)

The Cap S also isn't in the product links in the home page, and yet you can still buy it. Just because he hasn't posted pic's doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

The last I read the 240V Submersive HP should be available in May.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

DrFunk said:


> The Cap S also isn't in the product links in the home page, and yet you can still buy it. Just because he hasn't posted pic's doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


The question from bosko _"When will it ship?"_ in the JTR forum S2 thread has gone unanswered. Which is why I said there is "talk" of the S2. You are most likely correct, but we don't know for sure. One call to the company would answer this for anyone interested in buying one.


----------



## samhain (Feb 19, 2012)

Email back from submersive people last week dual voltage is at least 6 months away; they don't even have a test amplifier yet which they said they probably won't get for up to 6 months yet; then there is the test times beyond that


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

DrFunk said:


> No, there is not talk of the S2. It has actually been made and has a price. IT LIVES.


It is alive, now. The first JTR S2 enclosures were finished and ready for build out as of 03/07/12.


----------



## Began (Oct 3, 2011)

Saw the picture and it beautiful.

Waiting for Jeff reply if Universal Voltage will be available too. If yes, will order 1 S2 and try out.

Look forward to some good news from Jeff.


Cheers


----------

